# RideCheck - Notifications?



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2020)

I was just playing around with my app settings and saw that RideCheck was turned on for both trip irregularities and accidents. I don't know if this was always turned on, or if it got reset recently with an app update (a few days ago my destination history was deleted and the volume settings were turned back on). However, I assume the default would have been on for both, and I don't recall shutting them off - I'm thinking there has been no change to this setting. My question, then, is...

Has anyone that's had this turned on received any notications/confirmations? I have never received anything. Any idea the threshold for the trip irregularities?

I do sometimes make unscheduled stops for riders, though unscheduled ones don't generally deviate from the route. If they deviate off the route, I ask them to put the stop in. One time a month or two ago, I drove past a guy's destination through a long parking lot and stopped at a 7-11 before backtracking to his destination (yes, he offered to buy me something). Just wondering if this should have tripped the irregularity and if this feature is worth much...


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

No. I don’t think that feature is worth much.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2020)

1.5xorbust said:


> No. I don't think that feature is worth much.


Figures...I'm not a fan of creating false sense of security in general. I think this kinda does that. &#129320;


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> I was just playing around with my app settings and saw that RideCheck was turned on for both trip irregularities and accidents. I don't know if this was always turned on, or if it got reset recently with an app update (a few days ago my destination history was deleted and the volume settings were turned back on). However, I assume the default would have been on for both, and I don't recall shutting them off - I'm thinking there has been no change to this setting. My question, then, is...
> 
> Has anyone that's had this turned on received any notications/confirmations? I have never received anything. Any idea the threshold for the trip irregularities?
> 
> ...


I got caught in a hailstorm once with pax onboard. Pulled over for 10 minutes to wait it out. That triggered the ride check.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2020)

doyousensehumor said:


> I got caught in a hailstorm once with pax onboard. Pulled over for 10 minutes to wait it out. That triggered the ride check.


So there must be some sort of trigger in terms of time or deviation from the course so as not to have these checks happen when you're stuck in traffic or if there is a detour. It would be good to know ahead of time what those triggers are...


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Have both enabled; no notices. But then again nothing has happened. No crashes, no deviations that caught the system's attn enough to cough up an alert.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

The ride check hits in my area after I am stopped for more than 5 minutes. I usually get it at least once a week. I just hit the everything is okay button.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> So there must be some sort of trigger in terms of time or deviation from the course so as not to have these checks happen when you're stuck in traffic or if there is a detour. It would be good to know ahead of time what those triggers are...


It has been a few months since mine has been set off. You know what... I might have turned it off &#129335;‍♂


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

FLKeys said:


> The ride check hits in my area after I am stopped for more than 5 minutes. I usually get it at least once a week. I just hit the everything is okay button.


what happens if you don't hit the everything is okay but? Because in pots of my market I'm not even supposed to touch my phone when I'm driving even if I'm stopped in traffic.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> what happens if you don't hit the everything is okay but? Because in pots of my market I'm not even supposed to touch my phone when I'm driving even if I'm stopped in traffic.


Don't know the one time I did not hit it the PAX did. Mine went away after I started moving again. Next time I getvstopped by the draw bridge I won't hit it to see what happens.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Turn that feature off at all times.

It gets turned on during app updates, along with nav directions, read rider messages, and a couple of other things you should always keep turned off.


----------



## percy_ardmore (Jun 4, 2019)

Not sure but I think it is on by default as a safety feature. I have been asked maybe 2-3 times by the app if I was OK (I was).


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

It's turned on by default because of lawyers.


----------

